# AWD 5 series



## MysticCi (Feb 20, 2003)

I have asked this before but I am dying to know, will the new 5 series have an AWD option in the first year? If so, my mom will be getting it , if not she will be getting a volvo s60R, or the A6 . I need some serious help here. TIA


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

It will have an AWD/ X option; however, no one knows the anticiapted release date. SInce BMW pushed back the release of the 5er I would assume everything is pushed back.
It will be made, so tell your mom not to buy the soccer wagon. That Volvo is such a mini van.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Volvos aren't as solid a car as they used to be...lots of quality issues.

Once upon a time I was looking at an S80. It is still one of the nicer looking cars I've ever seen...loved the rear. However, I am glad I finally drove a buddy's '97 528i and ended up buying a 2001 530i! 

Chris


----------

